# the laughing



## NO1Batgirl (Oct 7, 2002)

Most of these messages have been about how to prevent anxiety/panic attacks from happening in class. But what do you do when they do happen? I mean, about three times already I've had a whole class laugh at me at the loud diarhea sounds I made. What do I do though? Just sit through it? Leave the class to confirm that I am the one with the diarhea and hence rushing to the bathroom? What could a person do?


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

They are stupid to laugh because going to the bathroom is a fact of life. EVERYONE has to go. If you need to go then go they'll get over it sooner or later.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You could try just laughing with them. Tell them that your stomach talks to you! I do all the time. Maybe just say that you are hungry. That works for me too! Just hold your head up high and don't be embarressed. Everyone has those sounds, they just feel alot louder to us because we feel them more and are much more aware of it ourselves.I think i rpelied to you on another thread.Keep your chin up!


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

I usually make a joke. Say something like "my body and I are at war, and my body just launched an attack" Lets 'em know you don't feel well, so they knock it off with the laughing, but doesn't reveal too many embarrasing details.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey Slam, thats a good one. I must try it!


----------

